# t'internet



## jonathanharland (Oct 23, 2014)

We are shortly coming out to Dubai and my other half is going to carry on running her small accountancy business in Dubai. We dont expect to pick up any new clients, but with the internet, this would allow her to keep a significant proportion of her current UK clients.

Can any posters give advice on the following:-

1. Can you keep the same e mail address in Dubai (eg/ [email protected])?
2. Are there any problems accessing UK websites from Dubai (EG/ HM Revenue & Customs website)?

Many thanks


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

jonathanharland said:


> We are shortly coming out to Dubai and my other half is going to carry on running her small accountancy business in Dubai. We dont expect to pick up any new clients, but with the internet, this would allow her to keep a significant proportion of her current UK clients.
> 
> Can any posters give advice on the following:-
> 
> ...


Welcome.

1. Yes
2. No (Although if she does tax returns for porn stars she may have an issue accessing their personal sites).

TR


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

1. Yes however why anyone would want a Yahoo! E-Mail is beyond me.....

2. I'd say yes but only when it comes to things like watching UK TV on SKY, BBC, ITV and CH4 etc.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

londonmandan said:


> 1. Yes however why anyone would want a Yahoo! E-Mail is beyond me.....


Old skool 

He's just migrated from Compuserve.

I love it when we get questions like this one - do people really think Dubai is like downtown Mogadishu where internet access is so restricted that getting Yahoo would be an issue ?

Seriously ?


----------



## jonathanharland (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey twofeelsgood. I think my post indicated more about how inept i am when it comes to computers and the internet, rather than thinking that Dubai is third world. Do you really think i would be considering living here if it in any way resembled downtown Mogadishu!?!?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

jonathanharland said:


> Do you really think i would be considering living here if it in any way resembled downtown Mogadishu!?!?


Or Manchester now you come to mention it


----------



## jonathanharland (Oct 23, 2014)

Ha ha, i'm moving from near Manchester!!!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

jonathanharland said:


> Do you really think i would be considering living here if it in any way resembled downtown Mogadishu!?!?


You're the one that asked the question - thats all we had to go on


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

londonmandan said:


> BBC, ITV and CH4 etc.


filmon.com streams a few UK channels on SD for free (the ones above are on there)


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

GloballyRelaxed said:


> filmon.com streams a few UK channels on SD for free (the ones above are on there)


FilmOn sucks d*ck IMO, constant buffer or cutting out when popular programs are on.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Torrents are the way forward.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

What does Downtown Mogadishu look like?!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> What does Downtown Mogadishu look like?!


Unbelievably bad.

Don't go unless you are in an APC with helicopter escort.


----------



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

Dubai is third world, but they charge first world prices :-D


----------

